# Rigid S/S Tubed Build



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2011)

It has been awhile since my last post, but I check in daily at TPU.  I’ve searched around but I don’t really see any builds done with rigid tubing used to water cool, well not a full build as far as I can see. But I know the idea has been mentioned from time to time. So, I’ve been toying with the idea of completing a build with stainless steel tubing and since the opportunity has arisen I plan on putting this plan into practice.
The build is overkill, but being a somewhat enthusiast, I couldn’t help myself and have already purchased all the gear.

Build:
Corsair 800D
X58 Saberthooth
Corsair AX1200 Gold Power Supply
Intel 980x
Palit 580GTX SLI
Corsair CMP12GX3M3A1600C9 12GB (3x4GB
OCZ 80Gb Vertex II (OS)
WD Caviar Black 1TB (Storage)
Samsung SH-B123A 12X Blu-ray DVD Combo Drive

EK-CoolStream RAD XT 360 (TOP OF CASE)
EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 (BOTTOM OF CASE MOD)
EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel (CPU)
EK-FC580 GTX Acetal Nickel (GPU’s)
Laing D5 pump (INSTALLED IN DUAL RES)
XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir

I plan on installing 3/8” stainless steel rigid tubing to all blocks accompanied with Swagelok compression fittings, 1/2” will be too bulky. Since the compression fittings are a tapered thread, I will have to re-thread each of them to a parallel thread and also cut them down a bit as the thread lengths are a little too long.  I can get the tube and fittings for free, too expensive otherwise.

Being rigid, there are a few negatives, mainly being non-flexible and also the conductivity properties of the tube. So in order to maintain the loop periodically I’ll also need to tee off a drain valve.  Filling the loop will be done at the res.  The water blocks will be in parallel  purely for aesthetics and for temperature evenness across the GPU’s.  As for the conductivity issue, all piping will be done in a fashion which shouldn’t cause an issue.

The loop will be RES/PUMP – 360 Rad – CPU – 240 Rad – GPU 1&2 – back to RES/PUMP 

So I’ve spent some time in google sketchup to lay it all out with the closest dimensions and all should fit and hopefully look alright once completed.

Let me know what you all think and any criticisms are welcome.  I'll commence the build in about a week.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2011)

cool concept. my only thought would be to put fittings on the floor level of the case. might make plumbing a ton easier to install


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 16, 2011)

subb'd
I like where this is going.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, thats a crap ton of 90º fittings. Hope your pump doesn't die in like 100 hours. Better yet, probably should get two.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, thats a crap ton of 90º fittings. Hope your pump doesn't die in like 100 hours. Better yet, probably should get two.



There actually won't be any 90º fittings, the tubes will be 90º bent with tube benders.  Flow may or may not be an issue until I practically find out I suppose, fingers crossed all will be good.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe build a case/rack totally out of tubing like a skeleton effect with cooling running through the entire system.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Maybe build a case/rack totally out of tubing like a skeleton effect with cooling running through the entire system.



I was looking at one today you linked to some time ago - http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=170938


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember that one...that had to be the most worrisome project ever. Turned out pretty cool tho.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2011)

Sub'd. Just got my 800D and NB/SB heatsinks to go with the CPU this morning. You will have more luck at fitting your two rads then I will for my quad.

Will you make a cut on the reverse side of the case for the exhurst from the dual rad? It is the 18 W pump, right? 

Eidt: Just saw your gallery. You do have free exhurst. Good.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 16, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Sub'd. Just got my 800D and NB/SB heatsinks to go with the CPU this morning. You will have more luck at fitting your two rads then I will for my quad.
> 
> Will you make a cut on the reverse side of the case for the exhurst from the dual rad? It is the 18 W pump, right?
> 
> Eidt: Just saw your gallery. You do have free exhurst. Good.



I'll have to remove the bottom HDD cage to mount the 240 rad to exhaust through the side panel, a little bit of modding to do.  The D5 is a rebadged MCP655 as I understand and @ 12v it is rated at 24w going by the MCP655 spec's.  I spent a large amount of time choosing cases but at the end of the day the 800D just fitted the purpose, I suppose that's why its so popular with water cooling.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 17, 2011)

Began with the tedious task of removing the tapered threads on each of the fittings for parallel threads.  The fittings I'll be using will be Swagelok S/S Male NPT Straight 1/4" thread 3/8" tube.





Photo showing tapered thread of fitting.






Firstly, cutting compound needed to remove the tapered thread.






Need to cut the thread down to appropriate size for the blocks, approximately 5-6mm thread needed to suffice otherwise they'll be too long.






Installed O-Ring to seal the connection.  One down, 9 more to go.


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 18, 2011)

All fittings cut down to size, just awaiting for the remaining water cooling parts to arrive and I'll begin assembly.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 18, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 21, 2011)

I now have most of the gear just awaiting on the following items then the build will commence, hopefully this week 

5ea x D12SL-12 Yate Loon Fans
1ea x Laing D5 12 Volt Pump
1ea x XSPC Dual 5.25” Reservoir
2ea x EK-FC Link GeForce
1ea x EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel
2ea x EK-FC580 GTX Backplate


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 2, 2011)

Subbed.  Haven't seen a rigid tube build since the early days and I've only seen one - made out of copper.

Looking forward to updates...

Liquid Cool


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 2, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> pics?



The last items only dispatched yesterday and I should have them early next week.  Once I've got them I'll commence the build.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 2, 2011)

Liquid Cool said:


> Subbed.  Haven't seen a rigid tube build since the early days and I've only seen one - made out of copper.



Glass or some kind of clear material would be so awesome.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2011)

A very ambitious project, can't wait to see updates.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dia01 said:


> The last items only dispatched yesterday and I should have them early next week.  Once I've got them I'll commence the build.



awesome!!


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks very nice mate.
What about condensation though?
I noticed you're a QLDer like me, so this would be a consideration I figure..
Perhaps employ some basic foam insulation, not unlike that used for Aircon tubing?


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Looks very nice mate.
> What about condensation though?
> I noticed you're a QLDer like me, so this would be a consideration I figure..
> Perhaps employ some basic foam insulation, not unlike that used for Aircon tubing?



I've never had problems with condensation since you will never cool below ambient with a rad.  Leaks though is a problem which I need to be very careful with, but the swagelok fittings are quite good, use them in industry all the time.  Hybrid cooling or peltier cooling for that matter is a different story, condensation can be problematic below ambient.

Good to see a fellow QLDer


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2011)

I think this will LOOK cool, but be utter hell changing anything out of it.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 2, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> I think this will LOOK cool, but be utter hell changing anything out of it.



I agree but installing a drain valve will make it a lot easier and once I have all the tubes bent and in place, disconnection and reconnection if needed shouldn't be a drama.  Could always resort back to flexible PVC tubing if needed though.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2011)

Word. Aesthetically this should be one of the cooler projects I have seen... I cant wait!


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 7, 2011)

The final parts arrived this afternoon so tomorrow I'll commence the build.  Sorry for the lengthy build up.


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking forward to this. best of luck.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've monitored the temps prior to the mod just to see the differences once transferred to the cooling mod, especially interested as the tubing will only be 3/8" tube so hopefully all will be good. 

Stock Intel cooler used and set on the quiet setting.  CPU temps monitored through Realtemp, GPU temps monitored through Speedfan.  I think a great addition to Realtemp would be the ability to log more than one installed GPU temp simultaneously hence why I used Speedfan.  Temps gathered while running 3DMark06.  It is quite hot here in Queensland, Australia so the ambient temps are always quite high through the day which doesn't help.  In addition, GPU0 seems to struggle with temps, I suspect airflow is the culprit as the second GPU does restrict intake quite a bit.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Keen to commence, assembly of the pump/res combo.  I've selected the XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir and the Laing D5 12V Variable Speed Pump purely for ease of tube routing. 

All the components ready for assembly.





D5 pump disassembled ready to fit-out.





O-Ring and securing plate fitted.





Pump installed inside res.





Taking an extra precaution in using thread tape over the fittings.





O-Rings installed over the fittings for a tighter seal.





Fittings installed in the two G1/4" threads for the inlet and outlet.





Assembly complete.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Continuing, assembly of the GPU water blocks.

All necessary components.





A slight snag, didn't realise that the cooler was secured with Torx screws, I'll have to go and buy a set unfortunately.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe it's a T-6 bit. I had a hard time finding the standalone bit, but I found it in a kit they sold at Radio Shack for $20 bucks.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 7, 2011)

Subbed aswell. This is gonna be cool.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow pump inside res ... I have been out of the watercooling game too long :/ 

maybe time I update my WC setup lol

Looks great!


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 8, 2011)

A bit of a hiccup, one of the Palit cards is non reference and will not fit the block.  I'll just have to continue with the reference card and possibly SLI down the road.  Anyone in Australia wan't a reasonably priced 580 GTX, obviously the warranty has been removed now though.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Continuing on....

Replaced the stock cooler back onto the reference card for safe keeping, a pretty stupid mistake I must say unfortunately, should have realised.  Removed the stock cooler on the 2nd reference card and installed the EK block without any dramas.*
















*The bottom drive cage has to be removed to make room for the 240 rad.  There’s 6 rivets that needed to be drilled out on the front.*






*There’s also 2 additional rivets in the top underside of the cage, one each side needed to be removed, quite hard to get to due to limited room, I used an old chisel and knocked them out, a dremel would work though.*






*A bit of force and wiggling and the drive cages are removed.*






*360 rad ready to install.*






*2 Bay Res/Pump combo installed in the bottom part of the top drive cage, this is to allow access to fill the res.*






*360 rad installed, the fittings will clash with the DVD/Blu Ray drive if the rad was rotated in the other direction.  I have chosen to use a right angle fitting for the inlet side for tube routing aesthetics, plus it will be easier to tube.  I may need to change the other straight fitting out as well, but for the moment we’ll see how it will look.*











*Tube cutter’s to cut to length and take off the nasty bits*






*De-burring tool to neaten the ends.*






*3/8” tube bender’s to bend the tube nicely, tight bends are quite difficult and limited, so it'll be interesting to see if all will work ok.*






*And finally one tube finished from the pump outlet to the 360 rad, quite happy with the result, although not entirely perfect for my liking, but it will do. * 






*It has taken 1 full day to get this far and a few discarded bends later.  Once the tube is bent or there’s a slight stuff up you have to redo it all over again. *


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 9, 2011)

*240 rad ready for mounting.*






*Bottom 240 rad mounted, secured top mounts on the lip of the middle case tray.*






http://img.techpowerup.org/110308/P1000212.jpg

*A major problem encountered. :shadedshu  The top rad Swagelok fitting had ripped entirely out along with the rad thread, rad stuffed.  I’ve decided to give up on the stainless tubing as it has proven to become too costly and too rigid, go figure!.  Sorry people but I’m going to give this project up and have decided to flex tube the regular way.*


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 9, 2011)

Well.. it was worth trying it mate


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd still like to see how it turns out!


----------

